# 2005 SE whining noise



## keyspr01 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys
first post here

I have an 05 Altima SE with 138K miles. I'm trying to put the kids thru college so I need to keep her as long as possible

I noticed a whining noise coming from engine near the coolant reservoir. When I start the engine and idle, no noise, once I give it gas, the noise starts.

In researching the web, a couple of possibilities come up
1. The tranny is going
2. The belts may need to be replaced or re aligned.

any feedback of this would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your serpentine belt is next to your coolant reservoir. Could be a bad belt, tensioner, or bearing in one of alternator, air con compressor, or water pump. Probably just a noisy belt that is slipping a bit. You don't have the cvt transmission, near as I know so that cannot be it. If its just the belt its not an expensive part and the cost for labour is not huge either, but get it checked sooner than later. If the belt busts you are stranded, as the car will overheat and drain the battery if you try and run it.


----------



## keyspr01 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply

I'm leaning to your idea, true the belts are on the passenger side right below the coolant reservoir and that's where the noise is coming from. I hope I don't have that CVT trans as I hear they have a lot of problems

As you said, it could be a bad alternator bearing.


----------

